# Can Sportsmen Support Herman Cain for President?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is an interview with Herman Cain on issues dear to the hearts of sportsmen. No fluff. Just straight talk.

http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/features/225223


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glen thank you for bringing the to the table.

It certainly shed some light on a few things I thought about him.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I enjoyed Reading that Man! We Need more honest Politicians!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear more than just media blah-blah. Hadn't heard a whole lot of him except for the BS sexual harassment claims. (another time for that)


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Find it Funny how they are all coming out in Secret wanting to tell their Story but want to do it annonamously! I Think Someone is Scared He Might just be a threat to the Messiah they put in Last Time Around! I dont trust any of the Others Sorry! Not going to vote for Fake People That Lie Through their teeth!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya Richard. I find it funny all of a sudden when he shows promise, they come out of the woodwork. Pretty sad no matter which way it's looked at.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I honestly do not know if Cain did the things they are accusing him of.. what i do know is that he won't sell out our country to the UN.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

That is what I think too!! The People Operating behind the Curtain are Afraid of Him, He is not part of the Bilderberg Group like the Rest of them!! Rick Perry has been to the Bilderberg Group Meetings previously He Is a Globalist and will Sell Us Down the River!

If they are Not 100% PRO AMERICA as far a I am Concerned they are Traitors! If they are running for the Highest office in OUR Land under False Pretenses, They are Traitors! If they want to Take Away My Rights They are Traitors!

If they are Showing any of these Signs They Should be IMPEACHED IMMEDIATELY!! Where are the Calls for Obama's Impeachment?? He has done Way More Damage to Our Country than ANY Terrorist!!

I AM NOT A CITIZEN OF THE UN! I AM A CITIZEN OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA ONE NATION UNDER GOD WITH LIBERTY AND JUSTICE FOR ALLLL!!!

See Now yall done got me Started LOL!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with your 100% rule Richard.

I guess that we should all be reminded of the "no politics rule" I think we may be hovering the line here at least .


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah maybe so, but I really think we are All Tired of Getting Screwed by the Gov. and them expecting us to just take it and Shut UP...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I agree with your 100% rule Richard.
> 
> I guess that we should all be reminded of the "no politics rule" I think we may be hovering the line here at least .


So, what is the "no politics" rule?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As I recall the exception to Rule #6 would be a *STATEMENT *about a political situation that affects our sport and or rights to own guns.

1) RESPECT: Be respectful of others. Name calling or any other form of disrespect towards another member will not be tolerated. This includes talking down to another member because of their way of doing things. Feel free to share your ideas, but there is no need to insult someone else for their ideas. Disagreements are going to happen - we're humans. How we handle ourselves says a lot about who we are though. Again, be respectful.

2) FOUL LANGUAGE: Keep foul language off the site. If you like to curse and carry on, please do that elsewhere. This is a family site about HUNTING and that stuff adds no value for anyone. Consider it a G rated site where even YOUR kids can drop in and learn from others. What would you like THEM to see?

3) ADVERTISING: Advertise ONLY in the appropriate forums. Just be respectful, and if you want to advertise, then let us know and we'll explain your options. Visit http://www.predatortalk.com/advertise for more advertising information (coming soon).

4) SPAMMING: Do NOT use any part of this site to spam another member. This includes private messaging. If we receive complaints that you're sending unsolicited private messages to members about your product or service, we will remove your private messaging privileges.

5) SIGNATURES: We encourage you to add a signature to your posts. You can even mention your company, and include a link to your site. Let's keep them to 5 lines though. This allows a level playing field for all, and keeps the site clean for everyone too.

6) POLITICS: The rule on political discussions is really simple. There will be NONE. Political discussions get everyone worked up and usually end badly. There are many places to discuss politics, so let's not do it here.

7) ANTI HUNTING / TRAPPING TALK: We strictly forbid ALL anti hunting and trapping talk on PredatorTalk. Sportsmen who visit this site should not have to answer to anyone for their love of the sport. Any anti's who do surface and begin posting, will be permanently banned.

8) HAVE FUN: Yes this is an actual "rule". This is all supposed to be fun and if you're not enjoying yourself out here, then send us a message and let us know why. We'll do what we can.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

No politics etc.. so all I have to say is Ron Paul. And I approve this message!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey I vote for Matt...oops sorry Matt you were not born here...OK Don you are up and Rick for vice..oops again sorry, ok Tom

Don and Tom in the mornings out hunting, afternoons running the country.

You guys sure need to straighten out the mess that was left for you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh...Cat for Defence


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah yes ! A chicken in every pot and a gun in every home.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome !! Don't forget free ammo for everyone !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> As I recall the exception to Rule #6 would be a *STATEMENT *about a political situation that affects our sport and or rights to own guns.
> 
> 1) RESPECT: Be respectful of others. Name calling or any other form of disrespect towards another member will not be tolerated. This includes talking down to another member because of their way of doing things. Feel free to share your ideas, but there is no need to insult someone else for their ideas. Disagreements are going to happen - we're humans. How we handle ourselves says a lot about who we are though. Again, be respectful.
> 
> ...


YD: Thanks for clearing this up. Just wanted to put some info out to chew on.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I see you guys have your campaign ready and with good ideas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> YD: Thanks for clearing this up. Just wanted to put some info out to chew on.


I think that posting of the original article was good Glen. Some of the comments following it were heading down the wrong path though IMO. I just thought a reminder was in order before it got silly.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

AWWWWWE. I was hoping for a good... never mind. Good call Don. No matter what,vote with your heads and hope it helps out our country. No matter the outcome.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got the important thing in there Tom VOTE Just casting a ballot sends a message.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The main problem we have IMO is that no one wants to face the truth. And most do not want to tell us the truth and if they do they side step the hard issues.

The have nots wanting what the haves have without the price the haves paid.

I should stop here. Have a great evening guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez, I don't even want to start listing what I think our problems are. But those of you who know me are probably groaning about now knowing full well that I'm probably going to anyway.

1.) APATHY....we just don't care enough to speak up and back up our words with our votes.
Do you know that all you have to do is register ON LINE, and check the box to have all ballots SENT TO YOU AT HOME...(so you can sit in front of your computer or TV or whatever and cast your ballot) Really it's that simple...No lines...No voting machines....No trying to remember to vote(I get a ballot 3 weeks before it has to be mailed back)...No driving to the voting precinct(if you remember where it is) and finding a parking place.... I can go on and on ....Get off your Butt and register and vote....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Geez, I don't even want to start listing what I think our problems are. But those of you who know me are probably groaning about now knowing full well that I'm probably going to anyway.
> 
> 1.) APATHY....we just don't care enough to speak up and back up our words with our votes.
> Do you know that all you have to do is register ON LINE, and check the box to have all ballots SENT TO YOU AT HOME...(so you can sit in front of your computer or TV or whatever and cast your ballot) Really it's that simple...No lines...No voting machines....No trying to remember to vote(I get a ballot 3 weeks before it has to be mailed back)...No driving to the voting precinct(if you remember where it is) and finding a parking place.... I can go on and on ....Get off your Butt and register and vote....


 Well Said YD, doesn't matter where you live, coffee, tea or your local watering hole's all discuss the pro's and con's of running a country, But ask many of the patrons if they voted-- NO for the above stated reasons. They can't make it much easier for a person nowadays-- don't even have to leave the house.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

"Apathy is the Greatest enemy to any Society" Thomas Jefferson. This is Something we All Must Guard against! By Voting you have only started to do Our Share, Write your Senators and Congressmen and By Golly Let them have Your Opinion! They are Not Mind Readers and Must have input from us if they are to Govern as we would like. IMO.


----------



## greenie (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't trust anyone at this point.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It Is Really hard to Know Who to Vote for nowdays because they All Talk out of Both sides of their Mouth and Noone REALLY Knows what they Really Stand for or Against!

If You Vote for the Lesser of Two Evils, You're Still Voting for Evil! Sadly to Say I feel This Has Been Our Problem for Quite a few Years! Noone On Capital Hill has the Wherewithall to SAY IT LIKE IT IS!!! And let the Chips Fall where they will for Fear of Hurting Someone's Feelings! If it is what is Best for the Country, The Heck with The Feelings of Some Idiot, Who More than Likely is gonna get their little Feelings Hurt at SOMETHING anyway!

DO WHAT IS RIGHT!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> It Is Really hard to Know Who to Vote for nowdays because they All Talk out of Both sides of their Mouth and Noone REALLY Knows what they Really Stand for or Against!
> 
> If You Vote for the Lesser of Two Evils, You're Still Voting for Evil! Sadly to Say I feel This Has Been Our Problem for Quite a few Years! Noone On Capital Hill has the Wherewithall to SAY IT LIKE IT IS!!! And let the Chips Fall where they will for Fear of Hurting Someone's Feelings! If it is what is Best for the Country, The Heck with The Feelings of Some Idiot, Who More than Likely is gonna get their little Feelings Hurt at SOMETHING anyway!
> 
> DO WHAT IS RIGHT!


Ron Paul thats my vote.


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anybody EXCEPT OBAMA!.


----------

